# A few powerplow pics



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Had a "relaxing" morning pushing a church. Brought along my youngest and decided to snap a few pics. First time in a while I've taken pics. I hate doing this place because it's all concrete. I've learned where the high spots are over time but it's still concrete. With the new plow and cutting edges it sure does scrape clean. Tried to take a video rolling some snow in scoop mode but it didn't work out that well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Rather push a foot of fluff then 4 inches of wet stuff.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

This was only about 4". Cold as hell too. Like pushing cotton candy. I've pushed this lot before w/ about 8" of nasty wet slop last year. Pain in the arse.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Pics or ban


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1574270 said:


> Pics or ban


You better get a new computer!they are there.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

grandview;1574395 said:


> You better get a new computer!they are there.


Maybe they don't show up in Minnesota. I can't see them either.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Raymond S.;1574227 said:


> Had a "relaxing" morning pushing a church. Brought along my youngest and decided to snap a few pics. First time in a while I've taken pics. I hate doing this place because it's all concrete.


Why would you hate to do concrete? Is it just the lips and edges?

..........


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Pictures finally made it to Minnesota! Truck and plow look great. Once I switched my truck to a Blizzard we decided we won't by anything but a them from now on. Hopefully it snows again so I can use mine again, seeing your pics makes me just a little jealous.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

White Gardens;1574471 said:


> Why would you hate to do concrete? Is it just the lips and edges?
> 
> ..........


1.The attack angle of the Blizzard is steep which causes chatter on concrete. I just bump it up a touch and it takes weight off the blade which eliminates that.

2. Concrete eats cutting edges

3. It's always uneven. Just when you think you have a lot figures out WHAM!

That's pretty much it. If this lot were asphalt I could probably cut another 15 minutes off just by speeding up.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

SSS Inc.;1574507 said:


> Pictures finally made it to Minnesota! Truck and plow look great. Once I switched my truck to a Blizzard we decided we won't by anything but a them from now on. Hopefully it snows again so I can use mine again, seeing your pics makes me just a little jealous.


Yes the Blizzards are productive. Only complaint is how low they sit. I'm not a big fan of the ground clearance on the front.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice looking truck ! we're hopping for some white stuff up here tomorrow night.


----------

